# A recent call I've done for a customer



## Shagee415 (Oct 25, 2012)

[attachment=12605]


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice work. I know they will be pleased


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the custom band and the bocote!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

got love a great lookin duck call ---duckman


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice turn and work. Rick


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 10, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Very nice turn and work. Rick



Txs. U turn slime nice calls as well


----------

